# Respect Hobbies



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kit Package A :$300 

Car- (your choice) 

Paint Job- (your color choice) 

Wheels- (chrome,gold,painted) 

Custom Flat Bottom- (2 johnson motors) 

Disconnect Switch Box- (2 real car switches f&b w/exentions bats) 

Battery Pack- (7.2) 





Kit Package B :$200 


Car- (your choice) 

Paint Job- (your color choice) 

Wheels- (chrome,gold,painted) 

Custom Flat Bottom- (2 johnson motors)

Disconnect Switch Box- (2 momentary switches f&b) 





Kit Package C :$150 


Car- (1964,63,62,61,60,59)

Paint Job- (your color choice) 

Wheels- (chrome,gold) 

Stock Bottom- (64 & 63 2 johnson motors) 

Switch Box- (2 momentary switches f&b)





(All kits come string up and ready to go) 



Custom Flat Bottoms-$70 w/motors $60 w/o motors...made to fits any cars

Stock Bottoms 64 or 63-$55 w/motors $40 w/o motors

Switch Box's-$75 w/real car switches & extention bats $55 w/o real switches 


(Custom order are available)


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here some custom bottoms & Disconnect Switch Box.































Videos coming soon.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see the VID"S .... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Big Nate.....I remember u homie. R u opening back up Respect or just doing ur own thing and carrying the name? Is Corey(Wittick) still around? It would be good to have a model shop back in the community. I used 2 build hoppers but it kinda died out so im just building static models now. Post up some more shit. All ur rides look good homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

You had a couple shows or something in LRB back in the day right?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 16 2009, 09:19 AM~13593677
> *You had a couple shows or something in LRB back in the day right?
> *


I remember that.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 16 2009, 08:33 AM~13593220
> *Big Nate.....I remember u homie. R u opening back up Respect or just doing ur own thing and carrying the name? Is Corey(Wittick) still around? It would be good to have a model shop back in the community. I used 2 build hoppers but it kinda died out so im just building static models now. Post up some more shit. All ur rides look good homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah man just doing my own thing trying to keep the name going & and bring this hopping thing bac....Yeah i just talk to Corey he cool....We talking about open a new shop trying to fine a good location & a good price so I let everybody know what's up.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 16 2009, 01:22 PM~13594768
> *I remember that.
> *



Me too


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

OHH SHIT!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 16 2009, 02:31 PM~13596632
> *Yeah man just doing my own thing trying to keep the name going & and bring this hopping thing bac....Yeah i just talk to Corey he cool....We talking about open a new shop trying to fine a good location & a good price so I let everybody know what's up.
> *


Good luck with this


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 16 2009, 09:19 AM~13593677
> *You had a couple shows or something in LRB back in the day right?
> *


YEAH THAT'S US !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 16 2009, 05:54 PM~13598779
> *YEAH THAT'S US !
> *


Cool shit man, I remember reading that and wishing I had something like that around here. Hopping kind of fell off the map, but I think it's still fun


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13598811
> *Cool shit man, I remember reading that and wishing I had something like that around here.  Hopping kind of fell off the map, but I think it's still fun
> *


I agree! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13598811
> *Cool shit man, I remember reading that and wishing I had something like that around here.  Hopping kind of fell off the map, but I think it's still fun
> *


I'M TRYING TO BRING IT BACK...THE KIDS LUV TO SEE THE MODELS JUMP & THE ADULT..IT'S REAL FUN MAN TO SEE THE SMILE ON THEY FACES..THAT'S WHAT I WONT TO DO IS TO BRING THE FUN BACK TO THIS HOBBY.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I STILL BUILD THEM. MY SON IS 11 AND I'M TEACHING HIM HOW TO BUILD THEM TOO. RIGHT NOW HE JUST WANTS TO PLAY WITH MINE, BUT HE'S TRYIN. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 16 2009, 10:31 PM~13602248
> *I'M TRYING TO BRING IT BACK...THE KIDS LUV TO SEE THE MODELS JUMP & THE ADULT..IT'S REAL FUN MAN TO SEE THE SMILE ON THEY FACES..THAT'S WHAT I WONT TO DO IS TO BRING THE FUN BACK TO THIS HOBBY.
> *


TRUE!!
People love to see my model cars in action wherever I go indeed put's a smile on their faces.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

SEE THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT THE SMILES I MISS THAT..SEE I JUST BUILD THIS CAR FOR MY HOMIE BOY AND HE LOVE IT WHAT DO Y'ALL THINK ABOUT IT ?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Real nice Big Nate. Heres 1 i built.....


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

YEAH THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 16 2009, 07:19 AM~13592182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 16 2009, 07:41 AM~13592230
> *Here some custom bottoms & Disconnect Switch Box.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 18 2009, 12:51 AM~13612082
> *SEE THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT THE SMILES I MISS THAT..SEE I JUST BUILD THIS CAR FOR MY HOMIE BOY AND HE LOVE IT WHAT DO Y'ALL THINK ABOUT IT ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 16 2009, 05:19 AM~13592182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  what did you use todo your color bar.?i like that its sick....i been wanting to do 1. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I love these photo's!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice pics Jevries.   Big Nate ain't that u next to Shoney???


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 AM~13655833
> *I love these photo's!!
> 
> 
> ...



RESPECT uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I've checked these pics sooo many times always thinking damn I wish I was there!   We ain't got nothing of that over here in europe.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 22 2009, 12:31 PM~13656255
> *Nice pics Jevries.     Big Nate ain't that u next to Shoney???
> *


YEP THAT'S ME HOMIE.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 22 2009, 01:19 PM~13656705
> *I've checked these pics sooo many times always thinking damn I wish I was there!    We ain't got nothing of that over here in europe.
> *


Man thanx a lot on those pics Jevries....we need to put something together.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey homie were did u get that 62 hardtop


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 23 2009, 12:24 AM~13663804
> *Man thanx a lot on those pics Jevries....we need to put something together.
> *


Your welcome Nate!
If all goes well I will be visiting the states Octobre this year. I hope to meet all the homies over there, would be cool to put down a LIL show or something.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 22 2009, 12:50 PM~13655833
> *I love these photo's!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 23 2009, 12:30 AM~13663820
> *hey homie were did u get that 62 hardtop
> *


I CUSTOM MADE IT.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 23 2009, 12:32 AM~13663828
> *Your welcome Nate!
> If all goes well I will be visiting the states Octobre this year. I hope to meet all the homies over there, would be cool to put down a LIL show or something.
> *


Yep that will be real cool.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I have sort of been on mission with models all over again since Dec 08. I call myself wanting to just restring one or two, and then paint and lift a black 78 coup
for a little homie so he could have a match to the real cadi I just sold him.
hear half a year later, I still have the touched it. but i have been opening every box in my collection just to see what I got and plan how i am going to do them..
I just used chrome foil for the first time today on my old 64, I cant believe the detail you guys do? I half expect to see the window's roll up and down 
(or water squirt on the windshield before the blades start to move)
what a trip, I use to see respect hydro's on the old Young hogg videos all the time.
I just made a switch box for young hogg last week (he's been sort of fuckin around with some of his models for about a year now. I spoke to him tuesday
and told him I would be out to see him in a few days.....we have a model show down rematch that is over ten years in the making. I was gettin his ass with my
blue 78 and my 75 caprice....but I had been up for two days and i was sort of not 
thinking clearly..my shit kept coming apart evan though i was not missin a lick.
i think he was using that grey 70 impala he has? yea he still has that car,
the only differance is he no longer get's to drip that jery curl juice on it!
yea I watch the old video's ..that shit is historic, like your folk's (Big Punch)
is out on the blvd takin loud and clownin with G. you know what I mean!
hey I think I you painted the 61 I have? I got it from Will in the 818 or Danny Hall
(rip) about 11 or twelve years ago. and they (i believe) got it from respect..








anyway we will talk.. I will let you know the results of our show down..peace...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 23 2009, 03:58 AM~13664194
> *I have sort of been on mission with models all over again since Dec 08. I call myself wanting to just restring one or two, and then paint and lift a black 78 coup
> for a little homie so he could have a match to the real cadi I just sold him.
> hear half a year later, I still have the touched it. but i have been opening every box in my collection just to see what I got and plan how i am going to do them..
> ...


Good to hear your story! Always nice to see a homie get back at it! There's still tons of possibilites with these miniature hoppers.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea, so much to do, so little time. but i am glad that i am still in the mix. and now i have to learn how to use a srpay gun. because now of the colors i see in my head 
are available in can.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 23 2009, 03:58 AM~13664194
> *I have sort of been on mission with models all over again since Dec 08. I call myself wanting to just restring one or two, and then paint and lift a black 78 coup
> for a little homie so he could have a match to the real cadi I just sold him.
> hear half a year later, I still have the touched it. but i have been opening every box in my collection just to see what I got and plan how i am going to do them..
> ...


I luv to hear shit like that when homie hook up and do some hoppin...yeah the last time i talk to hogg he told me he was fuckin with his models again that's cool but tell him this that i still hold the ~CROWN~







And it's right here home of the Big Boys...need some videos to :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

62 impala vert, in 1:18 ???


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Right right. It's been a few days but I think I will be makin the trip today after I get some work done...I cant wait to tell him that we talked. 
you fucked me up with all your shit homie I dont know where to start.
the car i was going to take to hog's was a 74 caprice and a 64 and a 61 but 
(they get down allright) the 74 I have not hit since i put it together, I feel kind of
super stitious about it, I want to hit it at hoggs house infront of the camera?
but after seeing your shit. and other lifted models, I dont know my feet are getting 
a little chilly...(maybe I wont spent so much time on the cars that I already done)
but I know my next builds have be kicked up a notch in terms of detail and looks.
at least start putting real paints, no spray cans, and make use of the bare metal
that I have but never learned how to do.
which brings me to ask this question... How much will I have to spend to get all I need to flake and spray my models...? is there a complete air brush starter kit?
all these things i have to find out. i'll halla...
peace .....


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

what it do big Nate! I see you got that lincoln off, but bacc to the problem at hand. I'm coming for you big Nonsence MCC is bacc in the house and we want the crown. Call later homie!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Nate and J. way the fuc in the otherland's lol. I made the house call to Hogg's
last saturday. I brought my small crew. of 4. and my mini cam and 2 switch boxx's
I got zero footage, everytime i put my hands on my camera he started hoppin on one of my cars's...( i mean his car would actually be landing on one of my car's)
so i had to hop back, but that meant taking my hands and eye's off of the camera
thuse giving me only audio (of me not loosing as bad as hogg say's i was) anyway
his wife was there and caught all the action on her 8 mm. all in all we had a little fun.. for me puttin it off for so long, then dealing with the drama of the real life not to mention the real car's ....time just fuckin goe's anyway I spent the last week tryin to do 1 of my 74 caprice's in that bare metal shit........Not going to fuckin happen...that shit is a wash....for me. damm i guess i am a hater.,, nothin is worse that hatred of self! butt damm..., i say i am not goin to fuck with that foil shit.
then i try one pieace and it works in one small place of the car. so I am like..ok I will try another piece on the car and another and then i have a car and a apartmernt mangled in chrome shit and my car look's less claeaner.. i give you guys props........but I will never try that chrome shit again... I will never think that unchromed weather foil or even painted silver trim car. can park next to a detailed
car. But I have to keep building. I want my own library in hoppin video's and photo's of built cars and a dealership size personal collection...I no I have no tallent
or my tallant's stop when my good tastes dose not. I got an air brush today. now i get to find out if I can paint? Lord I have to be better at that than I am at this foil?
anyway so I lost a week.. I get some photo's up soon. and yea I am not done with 
hogg and visa versa....and he send's a shout out to you Nate!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Just focus on that Chrome stuff homie you can do it! Dang a shame of thatcamera would love to see some footage!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 6 2009, 10:56 PM~13811339
> *Just focus on that Chrome stuff homie you can do it! Dang a shame of thatcamera would love to see some footage!
> *


thanks Jay. I am sitttin hear now with a home boy trying to get editing 
software to play nice, but not today. and i was complaning about chrome
today but it's all good. I see all the fc ing writing i have done and i am like 
okay,,,,do something ! give me another day or so.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oop's wrong video, but the car works............


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT...


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2009, 10:29 PM~13811067
> *Hey Nate and J. way the fuc in the otherland's lol.  I made the house call to Hogg's
> last saturday. I brought my small crew. of 4.  and my mini cam and 2 switch boxx's
> I got zero footage, everytime i put my hands on my camera he started hoppin on one of my cars's...( i mean his car would actually be landing on one of my car's)
> ...


Don't worry i charge $25 for Bare-Metal & Clearing the car


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

TO THE TOP...NEW PICS COMING SOON !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 27 2009, 12:32 AM~14895141
> *TO THE TOP...NEW PICS COMING SOON !
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 AM~13655833
> *I love these photo's!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :worship: :thumbsup: :tears: OH MAN I MISS THOSE DAYS!!!!! AND DAT TABLE!!! :biggrin: See now dats what I grew up to...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2009, 10:29 PM~13811067
> *Hey Nate and J. way the fuc in the otherland's lol.  I made the house call to Hogg's
> last saturday. I brought my small crew. of 4.  and my mini cam and 2 switch boxx's
> I got zero footage, everytime i put my hands on my camera he started hoppin on one of my cars's...( i mean his car would actually be landing on one of my car's)
> ...



 Man I remember hoppin against HOGG on the glass cases in Respect hydraulics jus for fun lol....He walked in wit a white 68 impala (which I had never seen) my primer grey 64 just happen to be out and he was like "whos is this?" and couldnt believe dat it was mine ( I was like 14 back in da mid 90s) Corry was like yea its his and we jus started swangin for fun man them was the dayz. 

I GOT SUM OL' PICS FROM THE SHOW IN LEMIERT PARK IMA TRY TO GET ON HERE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 08:49 PM~14904272
> *  Man I remember hoppin against HOGG on the glass cases in Respect hydraulics jus for fun lol....He walked in wit a white 68 impala (which I had never seen) my primer grey 64 just happen to be out and he was like "whos is this?" and couldnt believe dat it was mine ( I was like 14 back in da mid 90s) Corry was like yea its his and we jus started swangin for fun man them was the dayz.
> 
> I GOT SUM OL' PICS FROM THE SHOW IN LEMIERT PARK IMA TRY TO GET ON HERE
> *


I would love to see the old pictures..As far as Hogg goes...I am gonna spank his
ass on his dining room table in a matter of days...I Promiss I will get out there
and get the old footage of my last house call. and I will make some new footage
of him looseing to me and my (team cyberhopin) fleet. And he still has the 68
I am going to take' photos of all his car's and post most of them on impala fest.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I WILL LUV TO SEE THAT TWO..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dont trip


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey homie's What's up with these jackson motor's? there kind of gold in color?
to me they look like jackson replacement's! are they as good, do they have less
speed? less tourque? or the same? this place only has one johnson left, and two jacksons...the johnson is 5.00 and the jackson is 3.50. after there gone..is the company still around? are they gonna sling motors...


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah they not the same go on Hoppinhydros.com they got johnsons or Hobby People...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

good lookin,


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

nice builds!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Respect Hydraulics!! yeah bring it back. Are you opening up another shop? Will it be on Slauson. I drive by the old spot everyday. We need something closer for supplies.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man I get my johnsons from da store in da back of the Slauson swapmeet. I been tryin to conivince da dude to restock but he hesitant cuz its slow


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey nate do you still have any of da BIG '57s on switches :biggrin:


----------



## big-mike-atl (Jul 16, 2009)

nate can you do me a caddy or regal with f,b,s,s and three wheel rims and paint pm me price


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Sep 9 2009, 04:57 PM~15030298
> *Respect Hydraulics!! yeah bring it back. Are you opening up another shop? Will it be on Slauson. I drive by the old spot everyday. We need something closer for supplies.
> *


TRYING TO WORK ON IT....


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 9 2009, 08:33 PM~15033103
> *Hey nate do you still have any of da BIG '57s on switches  :biggrin:
> *


NO NOT MORE VIC..


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big-mike-atl_@Sep 14 2009, 08:51 PM~15082838
> *nate can you do me a caddy or regal with f,b,s,s and three wheel rims and paint pm me price
> *


NO PROBLEM !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

One of the team going to see hogg..
not ever thinking about being finished and i posted all over the place..
so i should stop hear to...what's up Nate? the spot has the inventory you said they would...Good lookin...LUxman told somebody to keep there wheels on the ground
while on his thread...so I will follow suit...although if i had decient enough builds 
to have a thread I would welcome you or anybody else to come through
givin it up...You know the P.E. way! anyway we will chop it soon at one of these show's...and when Respect does open it's doors agian..trust and believe i will be 
there...Maybe you can have a grand opening show..with a hop or two or three?
(in the shop and out the shop)


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 16 2009, 12:01 AM~15095581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CARS LOOKIN GOOD...YEAH I PLAN TO HAVE A BIG GRAND OPENING BUT SHIT IS SO FUC UP RIGHT NOW SO IT'S HARD TO FIND A GOOD SPOT FOR A GOOD PRICE BUT I WILL LET ALL YALL BROTHERS KNOW WHEN IT HAPPEN..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Sep 18 2009, 03:39 AM~15116268
> *CARS LOOKIN GOOD...YEAH I PLAN TO HAVE A BIG GRAND OPENING BUT SHIT IS SO FUC UP RIGHT NOW SO IT'S HARD TO FIND A GOOD SPOT FOR A GOOD PRICE BUT I WILL LET ALL YALL BROTHERS KNOW WHEN IT HAPPEN..
> *


Sounds awesome!! If i can make it out there I will be present!!


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 18 2009, 04:44 AM~15116375
> *Sounds awesome!! If i can make it out there I will be present!!
> *


THAT WILL BE COOL IF YOU CAN "Jevries"


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll be there as soon as u say the word Nate.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 20 2009, 02:12 AM~15131335
> *I'll be there as soon as u say the word Nate.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Sep 22 2009, 11:55 PM~15160830
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Are you two guy's comin to the valley on Nov 1?
did you go to Lakewood? got pictures? Real shit Nate,
I Hope shit aint that fucked up to the point where there's no pullin out
the nose dive? You know for what it's worth I hope shit get's better
for you rider! hell for all of us!  Tell Luxman to come out too!
so us 818,er's can chop it up with some real craftman!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2009, 01:22 AM~15161146
> *Are you two guy's comin to the valley on Nov 1?
> did you go to Lakewood? got pictures? Real shit Nate,
> I Hope shit aint that fucked up to the point where there's no pullin out
> ...




:0 :cheesy: OH MY GOD!!!!!! Dat was fuckin beautiful man, back dropped,front raised up wit da ragtop down,...on some gold ones,...and then da color bar came on :biggrin: I thought you was bout to swang it but when dat shit lit up I was like damn!!!!

Good shyt rite there, look like sumthin straight off the shaw lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 11:27 PM~15204351
> *:0  :cheesy: OH MY GOD!!!!!! Dat was fuckin beautiful man, back dropped,front raised up wit da ragtop down,...on some gold ones,...and then da color bar came on  :biggrin: I thought you was bout to swang it but when dat shit lit up I was like damn!!!!
> 
> Good shyt rite there, look like sumthin straight off the shaw lol
> *


damm thanks lux! the props mean alot to me..so does that mean that you and nate might come out to the valley on Nov 1. ?


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 29 2009, 02:06 AM~15215935
> *damm thanks lux! the props mean alot to me..so does that mean that you  and nate might come out to the valley on Nov 1. ?
> *


U STILL DIDN'T GIVE ME THE LOCATION... :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My bad..It's Nov 1... I dont know how to post links but you will see it. in the events 
thread..(It' right hear on sherman way, and conoga ave. in canoga park..
sherman way will probably be blocked off from Canoga Ave. to Vasser St.
that location is a few mile's west off the north 405 sherman way exit..
or it's a couple miles north once you get off of the east bound ventura or 101
fwy exit canoga,,if there is a canoga exit I dont remember..but if not there is desoto exit..witch is a mile or so before you hit canoga...
i thik duke's is having the show..? but I that guy vallero66 (I dont want to get
his name wrong) is the one who really know's i will find his name and post it on your thread...so you can have the right info..
or go the the show;s thread...and look for..Dia de los Muertos festival..
(day of the dead) Hey homie's I keep talkin all this shit about this show..
(the truth is, I am nearvous and not feelin all that confident) the car i am 
sapposed to be concentratin on..I dont seem to be touching that much..and the day is getting closser..I have to tell myself this aint shit..just do what I got to do
(the model's aint gonna build themselve's) complete something..go there and have a good time! right?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey fella's i dont know how to paste the link? but the valley show is on 
page 3 in the show's and events section of the site...it will say...
Canogo park show...they got booth pricing on the first page...


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT !!


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

Stay tuned for some updates......
P.E.!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 18 2009, 12:02 AM~13612174
> *Real nice Big Nate. Heres 1 i built.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

~HOLIDAY SPECIAL~ 


$165 to $185 depend on the model kit

Car-1:25 scale model if they have it than it's yours (your choice)

Paint Job-In high gloss paint (your color choice)

Wheels

Custom Bottom- (2 johnson motors)

Disconnect Switch Box- ( switches f&b w/exentions bats)


(come string up ready to go)


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

FOR SALE !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Dec 4 2009, 01:56 AM~15867893
> *FOR SALE !
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build! Got a video?


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

FOR SALE !


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 4 2009, 01:58 AM~15867899
> *Nice build! Got a video?
> *


SOON !!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Dec 4 2009, 02:00 AM~15867903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these boy's are bad! I love the wheels and knock off's on the 65!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Dec 4 2009, 12:59 AM~15867900
> *FOR SALE !
> 
> 
> ...



lovin the color combo homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dayum homie, both of these are heavyhitters!!!!  How much?

TTT FOR DA HOMIE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Dec 4 2009, 04:56 AM~15867893
> *FOR SALE !
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 8 2009, 03:47 PM~15915032
> *HOW MUCH!  :0  :cheesy:
> *



THIS WOULD BE A GOOD BUY


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 8 2009, 03:47 PM~15915032
> *HOW MUCH!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


$165 w/ switch box..


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 8 2009, 01:29 AM~15909748
> *Dayum homie, both of these are heavyhitters!!!!   How much?
> 
> TTT FOR DA HOMIE
> *


Good lookin out Vic..$165 for the 65 impala and $185 for the 59 impala both with switch box..


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 5 2009, 11:30 PM~15885577
> *lovin the color combo homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Homie !!


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2009, 11:18 PM~15885534
> *these boy's are bad!  I love the wheels and knock off's on the 65!
> *


Good lookin !! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1+Apr 17 2009, 10:51 PM~13612082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kbarrera (Dec 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A 87 REGAL ALL I WANT IT TO DO IS FRONT AND BACK ANY COLOR AND WHELLS TO MATHC


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

IT'S TIME!! TOO GET THEM X-MAS GIFT LET ME KNOW..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: nate


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 22 2010, 02:32 AM~18877994
> *IT'S TIME!! TOO GET THEM X-MAS GIFT LET ME KNOW..
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Hogg's old ass was just talking about you yesterday.....I went to city yesterday... to chop it up for while with him...


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 22 2010, 08:07 PM~18884490
> *:wave: nate
> *


WHAT'S UP DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18888081
> *Me and Hogg's old ass was just talking about you yesterday.....I went to city yesterday... to chop it up for while with him...
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUNG (OLD) HOGG I SAID WUZ UP!..THOSE SOME NICE CAR TOO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 30 2010, 09:57 PM~18950182
> *YEAH MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUNG (OLD) HOGG I SAID WUZ UP!..THOSE SOME NICE CAR TOO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

